# Pre-conception clinic



## Bex (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi 

Me & my partner want to try for a baby & I've been referred by my GP to the pre-conception clinic.

Can somone please tell me what to expect at my first appointment. 
Do I need to have a blood test before I go or will I have one there? 
Do I need to take anything with me?

There is a phone number on my letter from the hospital but everytime I call it just rings out or says there is no one to take the call. 

Thanks 

Bex


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Bex, just wanted to welcome you to the forum  I can't answer your questions, but hopefully someone will be along soon who can. We've got lots of members who have had successful pregnancies, and some who are expecting at the minute!


----------



## MrsCLH (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Bex

When I first went to the pre-conception clinic I didn't take anything with me. I had a blood test while I was there, they checked various things, I know they checked my rubella for one thing. And I think they did an hba1c - guess it depends on when you last had one.

They also talked me through things like what pre- and post-meal blood sugars I needed to be aiming for. And then they wrote to my GP to get them to prescribe the high dose folic acid.

It was all really informal and nothing to worry about. You can just all the questions that you need to at that first appointment and then go from there.

Good luck!

Mrs H x


----------



## pinkemz (Apr 5, 2011)

when i went back in december they did exactly the same to me 2. It just gives you the chance to ask questions and discuss problems that may occur etc.


----------



## Bex (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks very much to those who have replied & for the advice.

I'll let you know how I get on at my first appointment in a couple of weeks. 

Thanks 

Bex


----------

